# I like this sweater



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

By now, people here must be getting the idea that I am addicted to cables.. Since my first cable sweater when I was 9 years old in 1959 that love has never stopped. I only threw that one out when it absolutely fell apart about 4 years ago, I have been cabling and cabling... so here's another one..

http://www.pickles.no/close-cables-sweater/

This one knits up really FAST, but will be very very warm!!


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

I too am addicted to cables - that is one beautiful jumper - your knitting is fantastic.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

This one isn't mine, I only wish I were ready to start designing again.. soon I hope! A small electrical accident to the head has screwed up my arithmetic..


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's a beautiful looking sweater, but beware! Even on a super-thin body, it's bulky enough to make wearing a windbreaker over it near impossible. If you live in an unheated home, it'll be used. If you wear it outdoors in cold weather, the tiny breeze of your own movement will drift the cold air right through those large stitches. Brrr!

Last year I finally ripped out my first ever sweater. Make a sweater in a weekend! I did, but it was impossibly bulky! In 40 years, I may have worn it a dozen times. The yarn is happier as a blanket - more frequently used, too.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I love it, now I must but the giant circulars...


----------



## Janafay (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with Jessica-Jean, the large stitches look "brrr" to me and it is bulky. What coat would fit over that and not make the wearer look like a balloon?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It's still a pretty sweater!! I, too, love cables, the more, the better!!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice. i too love cables


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This looks so warm and soft! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I was born and raised in Los Angeles and would never have needed a bulky sweater like this. It may not get that cold in Encino either, maybe that's why you like the "ventilated" pattern? It is a gorgeous design. Good luck!


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

fabulous and congratulations when this one comes to fruition for you.
Why anyone would suggest covering it with another garment (coat, jacket or whatever) I fail to comprehend. Why not a thermal T underneath to keep out any chills in the air. 
But then I am a male knitter from 'downunder' and might not be on the same thinking level for your climate.
Anyway I still love it and cables are great to work with just as all other aran designs.
Hang in there friend. Cheers and God bless, Ray


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. I, too, would not wear a coat over it, but put a long sleeved shirt underneath. Warm enough.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Greatgrand daughter and I will try this in a size 9 needle and about a 4 ply yarn she has picked out. Will use this pattern, trial and error to get it done, at 13 she is really excited over this pattern, hope it works out. We will try different sized needles to get the fit. Starting today. Laying other WIP aside.
Thank you KP and all of you that follow herein.
always, adele


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I would, and have, put something under it rather than over it. Perfect for spring or fall in my NYS home. It is a gorgeous sweater.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

raza42 said:


> fabulous and congratulations when this one comes to fruition for you.
> Why anyone would suggest covering it with another garment (coat, jacket or whatever) I fail to comprehend. Why not a thermal T underneath to keep out any chills in the air.
> But then I am a male knitter from 'downunder' and might not be on the same thinking level for your climate.
> Anyway I still love it and cables are great to work with just as all other aran designs.
> Hang in there friend. Cheers and God bless, Ray


You're definitely not personally familiar with weather such as is to be had in Montreal. Imagine wearing such a garment into a walk-in freezer ... and then adding high velocity winds. You may as well be starkers for all the good such a well ventilated sweater would do! However, _if_ one put a windbreaker/wind-cheater on over it, one would be warm enough for survival - if not exactly stylishly garbed.


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, The pattern is really great, do you think another yarn could be used and do you have any ideas as to what that weight would be I would like your advise as I do not want to spend a lot of money on it
Thanks Twig


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

i m adele said:


> Greatgrand daughter and I will try this in a size 9 needle and about a 4 ply yarn she has picked out. Will use this pattern, trial and error to get it done, at 13 she is really excited over this pattern, hope it works out. We will try different sized needles to get the fit. Starting today. Laying other WIP aside.
> Thank you KP and all of you that follow herein.
> always, adele


I'm with you, I was thinking trying it about the same way too. Either that or the larger wool and just the smaller needles.. either way, a beautiful sweater is to be warn and loved..


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

Here is a question for you experienced knitters - what about doing this sweater in a cotton or different material other than wool? I would love to try it.... thanks, Riley


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very nice, thank you for taking the time to post


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Riley said:


> Here is a question for you experienced knitters - what about doing this sweater in a cotton or different material other than wool? I would love to try it.... thanks, Riley


It is always possible to take a pattern stitch you like and use any yarn you like. The catch is that you have to make a generous swatch, do whatever will be done to the finished sweater as far as washing and blocking. Then the math begins! If you are experience at recalculating all the stitches and rows, go for it. Otherwise, you may want to check previous references here on KP about sweater calculators. Or, use the pattern stitch in a favorite sweater pattern spacing the cables as desired.

As for changing the fiber content of the yarn. Be careful! Each fiber has a different personality and character. Some don't stretch, some slip around or just the opposite, some will drive you crazy! Again, making a swatch in the yarn you want to use will tell you much. Just don't be stingy and make a 3-4 inch swatch. 9 to 12 inches is not out of the question to try out an idea for an adult sweater. You can always unravel the yarn and use it in your sweater if you have to, it will look a little different until the finished sweater is washed and blocked.

Changing the yarn will change with way the pattern looks. You may not like the pattern in the yarn you made the swatch out of. Take the time to experiment, you may come across something you are really crazy about. If you don't like it, you've learned a valuable lesson before committing to a large project. I wonder how many UFOs (un finished objects) are hanging around because it just wasn't what the knitter had visualized?

It's also perfectly acceptable to have a book, such as a 3-ring binder with filler paper, you attach your sample swatches in, adding notes about the yarn or pattern. Then you have the lesson recorded whch may save you headaches later on. A swatch can be a great inspiration later on.

You will never have something uniquely your own unless you take a chance. Just be sure to make a sample piece before you dive into your sweater. Good luck!


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

thank you joyceinc for your response. I appreciate the time you took to educate me.......Riley


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice design!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Riley- I'm sorry if my long winded response offended you. There aren't any simple answers to your question. Changing the yarn can drastically change the look of the finished item. Not all surprises are good! There is usually a lot of math involved, which many people just don't want to bother with, it takes all the fun out of the project for them. 

I lost track a long time ago of all the projects I just dove into without checking first, then had to abandon them because they went wrong and I didn't know what to do to rescue it. Some people can move on to the next project, but for me, this sucks all the energy out of me. It can be a while before I knit (or whatever it was) again. I don't want that to happen to you or anyone else whose creativity has been sparked.

Sorry Riley, didn't intend to discourage you. Try a sample and if it works, GO FOR IT!

-Joyce


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

dearest JoyceinNC - heavens no - you did not offend me nor discourage me. I so appreciated the education - truly - as I am not sure of my skills and yet I get these ideas!!! I was touched that a stranger took the time......
Regarding the sweater, I love the design but do not like wool so that was driving my thoughts....
Riley


----------

